# NFABD: Dingwall ABZ



## combustion (Sep 3, 2013)

I picked this up in a trade yesterday and I can't help but feel like this is going to become my main recording bass in the future.


----------



## NickS (Sep 3, 2013)

HNBD!! Look's awesome


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 3, 2013)

frets are crooked


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 3, 2013)

FAP worthy \m/


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 3, 2013)

Very cool! What are the specs? I love that body wood. Congrats!!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 3, 2013)

HNGD  I bet you are excited for your NGD tomorrow


----------



## Carnage (Sep 3, 2013)

Havnt seen a natural dingwall before, looks beautiful


----------



## combustion (Sep 3, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Very cool! What are the specs? I love that body wood. Congrats!!



I want to say it's ash because of how damn light it is...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 3, 2013)

The ABZs are swamp ash. Which preamp is in it?


----------



## combustion (Sep 3, 2013)

Glockenklang 2 band


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 3, 2013)

Good thing that's a 5. If it was a 6 you'd be a dead man, and I'd be tuning my new bass to F#.


----------



## combustion (Sep 3, 2013)

well this is going to be in drop E with a .190 some point this month


----------



## Winspear (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats bro


----------



## Kroaton (Sep 4, 2013)

Any chance you can post some soundclips when you get it tuned down to the low E?

I've been debating if I should sell some gear and buy a Dingwall to go an octave lower, though I haven't really heard anybody play one that low outside of a mix context.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 4, 2013)

Join the ABZ club.


----------



## patata (Sep 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Sean1242 (Sep 5, 2013)

I pray to the bass gods that they'll force Dingwall to make a lefty of this. A six string version of this is pretty much my dream bass. HNBD! It looks awesome.


----------



## combustion (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah I'm looking to get an orange ABZ 3 pickups 6-string from them eventually. Just gotta save a lot


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 12, 2013)

Very cool! I have a Combustion myself. I imagine this is similar but nicer.


----------



## Joh (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice! Love natural finishes! Happy NBD!


----------



## cbhiamthewall (Sep 12, 2013)

HNBD! Dingwall GAS is almost unbearable...


----------



## combustion (Sep 12, 2013)

cbhiamthewall said:


> HNBD! Dingwall GAS is almost unbearable...



oh it is I've given in twice already to Dingwall GAS


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice! My bassist would love this!


----------



## Heroin (Sep 13, 2013)

the dingwall basses are starting to really grow on me ever since I saw Nolly's, very nice

hnbd


----------



## combustion (Sep 14, 2013)

Heroin said:


> the dingwall basses are starting to really grow on me ever since I saw Nolly's, very nice
> 
> hnbd



Nolly is the reason I got into Dingwalls because of the way they can sound in a metal setting. I later discovered they're great for ambient stuff too.


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 14, 2013)

SICK!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 15, 2013)

TomAwesome said:


> Very cool! I have a Combustion myself. I imagine this is similar but nicer.



Neck shapes are pretty different, actually. The ABs and up have slimmer, more elliptical carves.


----------



## combustion (Sep 16, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Neck shapes are pretty different, actually. The ABs and up have slimmer, more elliptical carves.



oh yes they are


----------



## Tommy (Sep 17, 2013)

Natural finished swamp ash is a weakness of mine. Damn gorgeous man. Congrats!


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice! HBNBD!


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 19, 2013)

For some reason I find myself digging the shit out of that body shape, and wishing I could see it on a guitar, preferably a seven.

Seriously, if I ever really start playing bass, I'm keeping this one in mind


----------

